# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  IIS WS2019 bloque une URL externe

## raould

Bonjour,

Je suis relativement ignorant en matire de IIS et nous avons un problme :

Les ordinateurs connects au domaine ne peuvent pas atteindre une page web du type https://login.xxxx.ms.com et tombent sur la page par dfaut IIS du serveur, cette belle page qui souhaite bienvenue dans toutes les langues.

Lorsque nous tentons d'accder  la mme page depuis un autre rseau, le site se charge correctement. J'en dduis que c'est notre server IIS qui bloque quelque part mais je ne sais pas o. Nous n'avons pas de proxy et le IIS WS 2019 n'est utilis que pour les connexions VPN, nous n'avons aucun site actif, il est dans sa configuration par dfaut.

Si j'arrte le serveur IIS et tente un nouvelle connexion au site login.xxx.ms.com j'ai l'erreur suivante :
"Echec de la connexion scurise
Une erreur est survenue pendant une connexion  login.xxx.ms.com PR_CONNECT_RESET_ERROR"
Le serveur IIS est dans sa configuration par dfaut.

Si l'un ou l'une d'entre vous avez une petite ide de la solution  mon problme...

Merci d'avance,

----------


## JML19

Bonsoir

Tu as essay d'utiliser le fichier hosts d'une machine pour faire des tests ?

----------


## licardentaistor

c'est pas un pb de rgle dans le pare feu plutt ? (pb de redirection)

les ordinateurs connects au domaine sont censs se connecter via l'adresse locale sinon a fait une boucle.....





> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis relativement ignorant en matire de IIS et nous avons un problme :
> 
> Les ordinateurs connects au domaine ne peuvent pas atteindre une page web du type https://login.xxxx.ms.com et tombent sur la page par dfaut IIS du serveur, cette belle page qui souhaite bienvenue dans toutes les langues.
> 
> Lorsque nous tentons d'accder  la mme page depuis un autre rseau, le site se charge correctement. J'en dduis que c'est notre server IIS qui bloque quelque part mais je ne sais pas o. Nous n'avons pas de proxy et le IIS WS 2019 n'est utilis que pour les connexions VPN, nous n'avons aucun site actif, il est dans sa configuration par dfaut.
> 
> Si j'arrte le serveur IIS et tente un nouvelle connexion au site login.xxx.ms.com j'ai l'erreur suivante :
> ...

----------


## raould

Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour vos rponses qui m'ont orient vers la solution et surtout dsol de reprendre le sujet aprs autant de temps.

J'ai nanmoins avanc sur les tests pour essayer de comprendre l'origine ce problme.
Je reproduit la mme erreur,  savoir une URL inaccessible dans tous les environnement ou les machines sont connectes via un Windows Serveur avec rle DHCP / DNS / DC / IIS que les machines soient membre du domaine ou non. Si je connecte une machine  un VPN le site est  nouveau accessible.

L'dition du fichier Hosts m'a permis de rgler le problme cependant je n'arrive pas  comprendre d'o vient le problme ct serveur et cela m'agace. J'ai vrifi le pare feu qui n'est pas en cause, ce n'est pas non plus l'antivirus. Je reste convaincu que IIS est en cause, mais je ne sais pas dire pourquoi et encore moins comment rsoudre car pour le moment j'ai plus l'impression d'avoir contourn le problme.

Si vous avez une ide  partager je suis TRES intress ;-)

Merci.

----------

